# Cancelling Rogers - email question



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Does anyone know what happens to your @rogers email when you cancel their internet? My concern is with being able to still log into Flickr since I use my @rogers email address for that. A couple of folks have posted elsewhere that it reverts back to yahoo if that's what you had before, however I've never had Yahoo email before.

You'll be shocked to know that the Rogers CSR did not know the answer when I called just now.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Cancel your Rogers account, say goodbye to your Rogers email address. Very simple. It won't magically switch over to anything. So, if you're planning on canceling your Rogers service, get yourself a Gmail or Yahoo email address (Gmail would be my recommendation - and then cancel all the Google+ related stuff unless you want it for some reason or other) well BEFORE you cancel, and let all your friends/family/associates know. You will need to change your logins that use your email address, not so much because they'll cease to work, but because if you ever do forget your password, most of them send an email to your registered email address. And that will bounce if it's still the Rogers addy and you won't be able to reset your PW. If it's your Apple ID, you'll need to change that too.

Apple ID: Changing your Apple ID

As for Flickr - just change the login PW you're using to one you're keeping (like Gmail etc.).

One of the key advantages of having a Gmail or Yahoo email address as your primary/one of your primary addresses, is that you can change ISPs and not have to change the email address you use everywhere.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Disregard. I did not see the option to add another yahoo id to the Flickr account or to get a new one.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Paddy said:


> One of the key advantages of having a Gmail or Yahoo email


Thanks  I'm not too concerned about losing my rogers email as it's not one I use for anything really. I was just hoping to keep access to flickr but even that is not a huge deal breaker. Although you did just remind me that I have used my rogers email as a back up for a couple of things. Thanks!

LoL I'm quite aware of all the _advantages_ of gmail - precisely why I'm no longer actively using gmail , but that's another thread entirely.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

l84toff said:


> LoL I'm quite aware of all the _advantages_ of gmail - precisely why I'm no longer actively using gmail , but that's another thread entirely.


Yeah...there is that. 

Alternatives:

10 Google Gmail Alternatives

A discussion of alternatives outside the US if trying to avoid the NSA etc.:

Gmail alternative outside US - duck.co - The DuckDuckGo Community


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Cool, thanks.

I was ultimately able to create a new Yahoo account and change over my access on Flickr to that email. I will add that Yahoo forces you to add a cell phone to the account when signing up, using an old # seemed to work though.


----------

